# Anyone doing IUI?



## Montana

Wanting to make some forum buddies! :hugs: 
Anyone doing IUI? I am on CD4, taking 75iu of Gonal F. I have my first scan on Tuesday to check follicle growth. This is my first cycle!


----------



## babycrazy1706

I'm not but good luck xx


----------



## Savasanna

Hi Montana! I'm not yet but I am next month. I'll be taking clomid and monitoring/triggering. I'm CD23 now so I'm thinking CD1 will be around next week. Fingers crossed for both of us!


----------



## Montana

Thank you, Babycrzy! 

Hi Savasanna, that is exciting! Have you been ttc for a while now? I took clomid when ttc my second and it worked for me... the 8th cycle. Hopefully it'll do the trick for you! And I see that you're a foster mom!? How is that?


----------



## S_secret

Hi Montana. I'm in the tww for my first IUI. Did letrozole and trigger. Crossing my fingers and toes it worked


----------



## Montana

Secret, hello! When do you test? I have an appointment tomorrow for a follicle check. How many follies did you get this cycle?


----------



## S_secret

I have my beta in December 5th. Will likely test before then. Slowly teating out my trigger shot now. I got 4 follies 3 big ones and a little guy. I am praying that was enough!


----------



## Montana

That is so exciting! Was this your first cycle with medication? How was the IUI? My husband and I are in limbo as to do IUI or TI...


----------



## Savasanna

Hi Secret! How's the trigger testing going? 

I just got my period yesterday so it looks like it's time to get started. Woohoo!


----------



## S_secret

Montana said:


> That is so exciting! Was this your first cycle with medication? How was the IUI? My husband and I are in limbo as to do IUI or TI...

I had four cycles of letrozole and times intercourse and they didn't work. The IUI was totally fine, lots of cramping from enlarged follies but other than that it was easy!


----------



## S_secret

Savasanna said:


> Hi Secret! How's the trigger testing going?
> 
> I just got my period yesterday so it looks like it's time to get started. Woohoo!

Trigger appears to be gone totally but I am feeling less confident today with my temp drop than I was yesterday that this worked &#128575; Hopefully tests begin to darker again. You are doing IUI this month?


----------



## Savasanna

I am! I start clomid tomorrow. 

I used to temp but I'm not doing it this time around. It's so maddening! One of my friends likened it to "taking a pg test every morning, only instead of a positive all you get is not necessarily negative". I thought that was pretty accurate. I'm not sure how I'm going to manage testing.. My wife hates early testing to I imagine I'll try to refrain, at least until beta day. We'll see, though.


----------



## S_secret

It's so fricken maddening. I wasn't going to do it either but it's so much a habit after all this time. I shouldn't have done it. Gl with the clomid. I haven't taken it. Fx the side effects aren't total bull!


----------



## Savasanna

It is maddening, but I totally get it. Once you start it's impossible to stop. Hence the not starting this time. Plus, we're currently caring for a 5 week old baby so any temps I would take would be rubbish. 

But try not to fret too much on yours today! You're not out until you're out! ;)


----------



## Montana

Don't worry about it S_secret. Temping is so temperamental! There is still lots of hope.


----------



## Savasanna

See! And today's is back up again! When are you testing, lady?


----------



## S_secret

I was very happy this am when it was back up. I think I am going to wait until Thursday to test providing the temps stay up. That will be 12 dpiui. I am trying SO hard not to symptom spot and just remain calm. 

Clomid day for you today? Are you taking it before bed? I took my letrozole before bed so I could sleep through the side effects lol


----------



## Savasanna

I was told to pick a time between 5:30 - 9:30 and stick with that. I get home from work at 7 so I figured that sounded as good a time to me as any! I've taken clomid before so I'm not too worried about side effects. All I experienced was some hot flashes and a little extra moodiness. Totally manageable


----------



## S_secret

Yes that and bloat is pretty much all I got from letrozole. Well that's what I think anyway, maybe there was more I slept through lol. 

What day is your IUI?


----------



## mommawolf

Hi Ladies
I'd love to join your group. I'm on CD1 and about to start my 3rd IUI. Hope this one works! A bit of background:
we've been TTC naturally since June 2012. This summer we started seeing an RE after many months of frustrating, emotionally tricky attempts. I have had PCOS since I was 17 but its very mild and I try to be really healthy to keep it mild. I had my 1st IUI in October with 50mg Clomid and Trigger shot. I thought the 2nd IUI last month was going to be the ONE but it wasn't. My RE wanted to try 3 IUIs before regrouping and discussing other options.
The most frustrating thing about it is that I live 4 hours away from the RE clinic cause I live far away in the mountains. So I have to make a trip out of the whole experience every month and take off from work to do so. Through all these frustrations I'm just trying to stay calm and happy for the most part. Though I'm getting impatient because I'll be 35 in a couple weeks and I feel like I should have started this treatment stuff 4 years ago.


----------



## Savasanna

Welcome Wolf! Wow - that distance between you and your RE must really complicate things! I work an hour away from where I live/my clinic and I find that to be a challenge sometimes! Here's hoping this third IUI is the one, although I'm sorry you're dealing with CD1 today. It can be so frustrating. 

Secret - Not sure when IUI day will be but I'm thinking maybe somewhere in the vicinity of the 11th. Ultrasound and follicle check is the 8th so I can't imagine it will be too much past that. It would be convenient if it happened over the weekend due to the aforementioned distance between work and the clinic. If I'd guess, I'd say they'll have me do an ultrasound on CD12, another on CD13 and then trigger that night. My only worry is that I've previously had +opks as early as CD11 so I hope the CD12 ultrasound isn't too late. But.. I'm trying not to overthink it and just go with the flow of it all.


----------



## S_secret

K I thought I was playing it all cool but I don't know if I can wait two more days to test. This is all I am thinking about all day. Sigh


----------



## Savasanna

lol - I can barely wait to get home just to pop some hormones! TTC sure does make sane people oh so very wacky.


----------



## S_secret

I feel like a nap for distraction but I have so much anxiety I feel all jittery lol


----------



## Montana

I don't know how you're waiting s_secret. I would have been peeing on a stick by now! Glad your temps are still up.

Hi Wolf, so glad you joined us!!! Really hoping that clomid works for your 3rd round. With my second, I did clomid for 7 cycles, went to injectables for 1 and then back to clomid for my 9th cycle and got my BFP. I actually think the break from the clomid for one cycle is what did the trick. Clomid thinned out my lining too much. Are you having any bad side effects from the clomid?


----------



## Montana

.


----------



## Montana

How's the clomid going, Savasanna? You're a few days in right? What does are you on?


----------



## S_secret

Well looks like it didn't work based on my giant temp drop


----------



## Savasanna

Montana said:


> How's the clomid going, Savasanna? You're a few days in right? What does are you on?

I'm well. Last night was only day three so I'll be taking my second dose tonight, I am already tender in the left ovary, which I wasn't expecting to happen so soon. But I'm just happy and excited to be in the game. 

I'm actually really curious to see if/how clomid impacts my lining. When I was taking it before, we weren't doing monitored cycles so I always wondered if it thinned the lining too much to implant. I'm so happy to have a monitored cycle this month. 

Secret - :( I'm so sorry to see that.


----------



## S_secret

Well now I again all over the place. I went back to sleep after crying a bit this am and when I woke up I tested again and it was 36.87. So I took a test and bfn. Then I proceeded to google the heck out of 11dpiui temp dip and look at a million ft charts so I have officially filled my hope meter half full again. DH says one day at a time babe and don't worry it will all be fine. He's too sweet. Half of my brain says it's gonna work and the other half says don't be stupid it's been too long it's never going to work. FML


----------



## maybe_baby_

Hi all- can I join you? It's always better to be able to share these TTC experiences with those who get it, because not everyone does!!

DH and I are prepping for our first IUI cycle. He has low morph (about 1% normal forms) but no other issues between us. We were TTC for a year before we started seeing a RE in October. Luckily, since my cycles are regular, we were able to move through testing pretty quickly and get to treatment quickly, too. I am CD 8 today and did 4 days of Gonal-F 75IU. I had a scan yesterday and the doctor saw one 13mm follicle on my right and 18 total smaller ones, so she upped my dose to 100IU for last night and tonight. My nurse called it 'one tiny follicle', but I thought 13mm was pretty good for CD7! She also said my lining was pretty thin, but again I probably wouldn't have expected a beautiful lining on day 7? Haha.. I go back tomorrow for monitoring again, so hopefully they will see some good progress!!


----------



## Savasanna

Secret - I know it's hard not to be disappointed but your DH is right, one day at a time. You're never out until AF shows, and while 11dpiui is enough for some bfps, there are certainly plenty of bfps that show later than that. Just try to breathe and get through the day. These last 5 days of the tww are the absolute worst! We're all here for you!

Welcome Maybe! That's cool that you're monitoring so much in this first week so you're able to adjust the medication levels. For this month, we're doing our first monitoring on CD12 and, I would assume, just going with whatever they find. If I respond poorly I wonder if they'll try something different for next month. We're only 4 days apart from one another! Cheers to this month!


----------



## Montana

I'm so sorry s_secret. Infertility just sucks. You're definitely still not out though. Dont have any expectations and try to distract yourself if at all possible. Let us know. 

Savasanna- yes, it will be interesting to know. Hopefully it doesn't, but it's pretty common. Crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## Savasanna

So what do they do if your lining is too thin?


----------



## S_secret

Morning update. AF is here full force two days early.


----------



## Savasanna

Sorry to hear that, Secret. What's the plan? Are you doing another IUI this month?


----------



## S_secret

No. not another one. I am going to start birth control tonight with the plan being Ivf in Jan. Freaking out. 

What's going on with you?!?


----------



## maybe_baby_

Ugh, so sorry to hear that Secret.:hugs: What are your next steps?

As for me, I'm 2dpt, so expect to ovulate today :happydance:. I had a scan on Saturday which showed I had one 18mm folicle and another 13mm. RE didn't think the 13 was going to make it, but said the larger one would be ready to go. Lining also improved significantly.. I believe it was over 8, so I was instructed to trigger that night. I had plans to see a play with my family, so I had to trigger during intermission. Nothing like sticking yourself with a needle in a playhouse bathroom to make you feel like you're in deep TTC :haha:

We had IUI yesterday morning and this morning, with a total count of 20 million motile (my RE only gives us the motile count, so no idea what the overall count was. I guess the motile count is more important anyway :)). With DH's low morph, that means about 200,000 good ones are just waiting to meet the egg. Fingers crossed that one of them finds his way! I go back on Thursday for blood work so that they can check my progesterone levels, but as of today, I am in the TTW! Who's joining me?!


----------



## Savasanna

Congrats on being in the TWW, maybe! I'll be right there with you soon! I'm guessing I'll end up triggering Friday night and having the IUI on Sunday. We'll see what they say on Thursday, though. 

Secret - here we go 2017! I was originally planning on IVF Jan 2017 as well, however we've since decided to try two monitored IUIs before moving on to IVF. So I'll be following suit in Feb/March.


----------



## Montana

I'm so sorry S_secret. :( Why are you taking birth control on your month off? Could you try naturally for the month before IVF? They gave me a 20% chance of BFP with IUI. I didn't know that this was the same chance as a women without infertility has each month. No wonder why the average time it takes a couple without any issues to get pregnant is a year! 

How's everything going Savasanna? 

Hey Maybe_baby! So funny about triggering during intermission. I have had to give myself injections in my car while parking in a parking lot before. I have also done them in the kitchen while my kids are eating lunch. Haha! Anyways, I'm glad your lining thickened up, that's great! I triggered last week and am now 5dpt. Don't know if I will test before beta. What will you do?


----------



## maybe_baby_

Yay! Excited that we can wait it out together, Sav & Montana! I will give you SO much credit if you can hold off! I will definitely be testing.. I admittedly have no self control. I bought some ICs so I can test out the trigger, and once I know it's out of my system (depending on how many dpo I am), I'll pick a day to test with a FRER. It's been months since I've poas... I feel entitled to this!!! LOL

DH and I had a trip to Mexico planned with my family in January which I am now in the process of trying to cancel because of Zika concerns. I asked my RE for a letter that said I couldn't travel because I am under her care, and I just received the letter which says I can't travel because of pregnancy. I hope she ends up being right!!! haha


----------



## S_secret

Not 100% sure why they want me on bc for my month off other than they can control the cycle and the days. Kinda weird and makes me sad we can't try naturally at least. We also have a family trip booked for march which I am worried about. Not planing on cancelling just yet just in case. 

I am so excited for you ladies and you tww's. It's a stressful but exciting time!


----------



## Savasanna

I spoke with my RE and they said they like to sync up all the ladies so they can clump together all the OR appointments, hence the birth control. 

Oy - I am a hormonal mess today. I've cried at my desk TWICE now. yikes. Get me outta here so I can get home to my sweatpants!


----------



## S_secret

Yeah I figured it was something stupid like that. I am not doing it until I talk to them tomorrow. The pharmacy gave me three months I was like uh, wtf and of course the clinic didn't provide any instructions to the pharmacy so I have no idea if I take it straight through or stop for a period or what. Makes no sense to me I know when I ovulate and I ovulate every month so again wtf

Sorry you are crying at work &#128546; that stinks! Not much longer and you can stress about the tww lol


----------



## Savasanna

My co-worker took pity on me and got me some chocolate. I almost thought to tell her that I had taken clomid and I'm not actually THAT crazy - but I just let it go. haha. 

Only two days until scan time! I'm quite curious what it'll show - mainly in regards to my lining. I don't know why but for some reason I'm concerned it's too thin. I sometimes have really short periods and am wondering if that ever impeded implantation. Of course, this would be a good thing to identify as it can then be addressed. I can't even begin to say how relieved I am to have a monitored cycle for once - takes all the (or, at least some of the) guessing away.


----------



## S_secret

Yay two days! Not long now. I worry about thin lining too. Just doesn't make sense to me that after 27 cycles I couldn't have even one fertilized egg. So I chalk that up to not implanting, thin lining. 

I am so excited for you!


----------



## Montana

How is everyone doing???

I am 9dpo today. I have felt a little nauseous today so I decided to test. I gave a very faint line. I tested out the trigger so I'm fairly sure it's not from that, but I'm not saying BFP just yet. Going to test again tomorrow morning!


----------



## S_secret

Oh boy! Crossing my fingers for you! Hope it gets darker


----------



## carolinalocs

Good luck! Fingers crossed!


----------



## maybe_baby_

Fingers crossed for you, Montana!!! I hope you have a huge BFP to show us tomorrow!!

I am 7 dpiui.. still testing out the trigger. I had almost tested out by 5dpt, but I had blood work Thursday (3dpiui) to check progesterone levels. RE confirmed I ovulated but said levels were a bit lower than they'd like them to be to sustain an early pregnancy, so I triggered again on Thursday night. Apparently it's supposed to stimulate the corpus luteum to up the progesterone production, and judging by the way my boobs feel, boy is it working!! LOL I'm now 4 days past the last trigger, and the tests are getting lighter. Beta is scheduled for Monday, but planning to test over the weekend as long as the trigger is out of my system by then. Hoping we get some good news in time for Christmas!!! <3


----------



## Montana

Maybe baby- I am taking progesterone twice per day. I never had my progesterone tested, but the RE prescribes it for all of his patients. I've heard of women taking HCG to boost their progesterone though. I'm sure it will do the trick. 

Thank you everyone. It's so nice to have people to share with! 
I tested again this morning and got a second line again, this time a little darker. Will test again tomorrow and then go in for beta on Friday!


----------



## Savasanna

omgosh! Montana! How exciting!!

Did you test again this morning? Is it darker? 

Nothing to report on my end. My wife and I decided we're going to test next Thursday so that's still ages away. I sort of already feel like this didn't work, so I'm not really sitting around biting my nails in anticipation. We actually went ahead and ordered our IUI vial for next month yesterday and I have an appointment with my RE on Thursday to discuss how this month went and make any recommendations for next month. Between that and taking care of a sick baby I haven't really had a ton of time to dwell on this tww. I'm only 3dpiui, though, so plenty of time to obsess! :)


----------



## Montana

Hey! I tested again and got a BFP! I got my beta done this morning, but only received my progesterone results today. They said I'll get my HCG results sometime tomorrow. Progesterone is 37.7 at 14dpo. Is that good?


----------



## Montana

I know the feeling. We traveled 6 hours and stayed in a hotel room with my 2 boys, one sick with a fever. The weekend was so busy carrying the boys around. Between that and wearing two sets of spanx under my bridesmaid dress, I was sure I wouldn't get pregnant this cycle. But you just never know.


----------



## Savasanna

Congrats! That's amazing!! I'm 7dpiui today, so still too early to know anything. Hope to be in your shoes in 5 days though!


----------



## Montana

HCG is 111!


----------



## Savasanna

Great number! When is the next beta?


----------



## Montana

Beta was this morning. Will get results tomorrow morning (they're slower on sundays).


----------



## Savasanna

Fx for you!!


----------



## maybe_baby_

Wow, so excited for you! :)

I am having quite the opposite day. CD 1 today. Onto IUI #2.


----------



## Savasanna

Boo Maybe. So sorry to hear that. :( 

What's the plan for this cycle?


----------



## S_secret

So awesome Montana!

So sorry maybe_baby_ super good luck for #2


----------



## Savasanna

Hey Secret! I was just thinking about you. How's it going?


----------



## maybe_baby_

Thanks Sav & Secret.. this was just our first IUI, so we will be moving right along to #2 this cycle. I just got my treatment authorization all squared away with insurance, so we will start all over again with CD3 blood work and ultrasound on Wednesday. I did 75/100IU of Gonal F last cycle, so assume it will be similar (maybe a bit higher?) this round with Ovidrel to trigger and back to back IUIs right around New Years. 2016 has been a horrible year, so I'm really hoping 2017 will bring better days!


----------



## Savasanna

maybe_baby_ said:


> 2016 has been a horrible year, so I'm really hoping 2017 will bring better days!

A-freaking-men.


----------



## S_secret

Savasanna said:


> Hey Secret! I was just thinking about you. How's it going?

Awe you're sweet! Going ok I guess. Going to the clinic tomorrow to learn how to inject and get our prescriptions. They told us which pharmacy to go to. Isn't that weird? What is I can get it online cheaper? Should I bother? Start be again dec 25 until Jan 7 then injections start on the 10th. 

What's going on with you?!?


----------



## S_secret

Savasanna said:


> maybe_baby_ said:
> 
> 
> 2016 has been a horrible year, so I'm really hoping 2017 will bring better days!
> 
> A-freaking-men.Click to expand...

Preach sistas! What a bust of a year


----------



## Savasanna

Not much. I'm 9dpiui and waiting to finish out the cycle toward the end of the week. I did an early test yesterday and got a faint line, although I'm sure that was leftover trigger as I was only 10 days past trigger. I am, however, testing when I get home from work tonight to ensure that it was just a trigger and not a super early bfp. (which would be amazing, but is also highly unlikely) We met with my RE last week and decided on two more monitored IUI cycles before having the next conversation, so that's our plan. We've even already ordered the sperm for next cycle so we're all set to go. AF is due sometime around the 25-27th.


----------



## S_secret

I hope it's a bfp! What's your temp looking like? I have to admit it's so nice not to temp every morning since I have been on the bcp but man do I ever have a lot of symptoms lol. Guess all my past symptom spotting was for sure all in my noodle!


----------



## Savasanna

I'm not temping this time around. 1. I drove myself CRAZY temping. and 2. we're caring for a 2 month old (as of today!!) right now so my sleep is all over the place and I wouldn't get an accurate temp if I tried. 

I'm like 99% sure it was the trigger but it was fun dreaming for the day! I'll be home around 7 so I'll test then.


----------



## S_secret

Awe so sweet a little 2 mo old! You have a lot going on in your life!


----------



## Savasanna

We do. It's sometimes a bit overwhelming but we're hoping to adopt so we keep going with it. However, it's possible this will be our last placement. Being a foster parent is really hard. 

I tested again last night and it was neg. So the faint positive on Sunday was the last day of the trigger. Good to know. So now I'm just hanging out until Thursday.


----------



## S_secret

I bet it's hard! But so sweet too. 

So good to know it was trigger still. I am going to keep my fingers crossed there is still a chance! 

Went to the appt today to learn how to do injections and get the prescriptions. I got so overwhelmed I cried. Lmao! Oops


----------



## Savasanna

Granted, I only did one, but the injection wasn't so bad. It was the 5 minutes leading up to the injection that was rough! haha. I was just sitting in my kitchen staring at the needle and willing it into my body. But the actual injection was pretty minor. 

You can do it!


----------



## maybe_baby_

Savasanna said:


> Granted, I only did one, but the injection wasn't so bad. It was the 5 minutes leading up to the injection that was rough! haha. I was just sitting in my kitchen staring at the needle and willing it into my body. But the actual injection was pretty minor.
> 
> You can do it!

Totally agree! I was on Gonal F last cycle and did 10 days on meds before triggering. The thought of the injection is WAY worse than the actual injection itself! If I could give myself two pieces of advice looking back on it, they would be 1) to warm the injection before you give it to yourself. Let it come to room temp- it makes it much more comfortable. 2) I found that pinching and holding the skin where I was injecting was key- I barely even felt it vs the one time I forgot to do that and it did hurt a bit. You got this!! :happydance:


----------



## S_secret

Thanks guys. I am just psyching myself out! I just keep focusing on a) lots of other ladies have made it through and been ok and b) labour will be way worse but worth it lol


----------



## Savasanna

I think it's just the idea of doing it to yourself that is the obstacle. I have 7 tattoos, several of which were 3+ hour sittings. I have zero problem with needles. But it still took me 10 minutes and a beer to gather up the courage to stick myself. 

But really - it was nothing. The medication did feel a little funny when I was injecting it, but I wonder if that's because it was straight from the refrigerator. I didn't even think of that.


----------



## S_secret

I hear ya I have tattoos too including my ribs lol but somehow I am scared to inject myself. wth. I am going to do the room temp and beer tricks lol


----------



## Savasanna

Yes! I love tattoo talks! You have your ribs done? Yikes - I haven't ventured there yet. I have both arms and several on my back. The most painful I've had has been the inner part of my upper arm. But even that's not so bad. It's kind of like the fun pain. Completely temporary and then you have this beautiful piece of art to sport around for the rest of your life. :)


----------



## maybe_baby_

How is everyone doing? Secret, how was your first injection? Not too bad, I hope!!

I am CD 9 and had my 2nd scan this morning (first one of this cycle was CD7 on Christmas morning, so THAT was fun hahaha). I have 3 follicles around 13mm- 2 on the right and one on the left. Lining is coming along at 5.8- seemed thin to me, but neither my doctor or nurse is concerned since as the follicles mature they said the lining will respond to the increase in estrogen. My estrogen levels today were rising to be consistent with the follicle growth, and since everything looks good, no change to my dose. I've been on 100IU of Gonal-F for 6 days and I've been through 2 scans and they have been happy with the result and haven't changed my dose at all, which I feel like means they found what works for me, while last cycle they were tweaking to find the right balance. I am feeling so positive for this cycle! Even my RE said this morning that she was "feeling lucky!" I go back on Thursday to see what progress we've made, and if all continues to go well, I anticipate IUI just in time for New Year's Eve!


----------



## S_secret

Maybe it sounds like everything is going good for you. That's amazing!! I haven't started yet. First scan is Jan 9 and shots start Jan 10. Waiting waiting waiting.


----------



## gearhart71

Hi ladies, Im new here! It has been 9 days since I had my first IUI with 100mg clomid and Trigger shot. I have a call in to my nurse but just curious if this has happened to anyone else, I woke up in the middle of the night lastnight with some cramping which has been happening since I had the IUI but this time I was soaked in clear sticky fluid, it was everywhere!! I actually thought I had gotten my period but it was all clear like a watery fluid. So strange!! Anyone else experience this?


----------



## MKaykes

Hi there, would love to join in the IUI chatter! I'm 8dpiui #2. Was told to increase my progesterone suppositories to 3x a day as of today, so that'll be fun!


----------



## S_secret

Progesterone blech not
Looking forward to that!


----------



## S_secret

Savasanna said:


> We do. It's sometimes a bit overwhelming but we're hoping to adopt so we keep going with it. However, it's possible this will be our last placement. Being a foster parent is really hard.
> 
> I tested again last night and it was neg. So the faint positive on Sunday was the last day of the trigger. Good to know. So now I'm just hanging out until Thursday.

Savasanna what's going on? Thinking about you


----------



## Savasanna

S_secret said:


> Savasanna said:
> 
> 
> We do. It's sometimes a bit overwhelming but we're hoping to adopt so we keep going with it. However, it's possible this will be our last placement. Being a foster parent is really hard.
> 
> I tested again last night and it was neg. So the faint positive on Sunday was the last day of the trigger. Good to know. So now I'm just hanging out until Thursday.
> 
> Savasanna what's going on? Thinking about youClick to expand...

My update - My beta on the 22nd ended up coming back at 6.9 - which is so ridiculously low that we didn't even consider it a BFP. However, my repeat beta on the 27th was 104 which is a 23.5 hour doubling time. Not out of the woods yet but promising! I have a third beta tomorrow morning. Fx for a good number! I can't believe the IUI actually worked!

(sorry for not getting back to you. We had quite a dramatic weekend where we thought our previous placement (Fish and Panda) were returning.. but that ended up not being the case :( )


----------



## maybe_baby_

Ahh Secret it will be here before you know it!! I hope you will stick around on this thread and continue to share your journey with us :)

Sav, we are anxious for an update.. keeping my fingers crossed for some good news!!

I had another scan this morning.. I have a 16mm on my left, and a 15mm and 13mm on my right. Waiting for my nurse to call with dosage instructions, and hopeful that the 13mm will catch up to give us 3 good targets! Going back tomorrow morning to check on the follicle growth. As long as all looks good, I imagine I will trigger tomorrow night with IUI on Saturday and Sunday. Happy New Year!! Hahaha :)


----------



## S_secret

Sava sorry about fish and panda. That must be sad. However yay on a beta number!! 

Maybe sounds like things are 
Icing along well for you. Three follies is what I had too!


----------



## Savasanna

Maybe - what an exciting way to start of 2017!


----------



## MKaykes

gearhart71 said:


> Hi ladies, Im new here! It has been 9 days since I had my first IUI with 100mg clomid and Trigger shot. I have a call in to my nurse but just curious if this has happened to anyone else, I woke up in the middle of the night lastnight with some cramping which has been happening since I had the IUI but this time I was soaked in clear sticky fluid, it was everywhere!! I actually thought I had gotten my period but it was all clear like a watery fluid. So strange!! Anyone else experience this?

Don't have any experience with this. We're you able to get ahold of the nurse?


----------



## Savasanna

Gearhart - I haven't experienced that, however, my experience with Clomid is that it can do alllllll sorts of funny things to your body. Have you taken Clomid before? Generally, on Clomid months, I literally chalk EVERYTHING up to that! 

any updates?


----------



## S_secret

So....updates everyone?!? I am presently living vicariously through all of you. 11 more days of waiting to start stims for me. Feels like 111 more days


----------



## maybe_baby_

S_secret said:


> So....updates everyone?!? I am presently living vicariously through all of you. 11 more days of waiting to start stims for me. Feels like 111 more days

It will be here before you know it!!

I ended up triggering on Friday night (in a restaurant bathroom since we had dinner plans :haha:) and had IUI on Saturday and Sunday. I ended up with 2 good follies (19 & 20, if I remember correctly). Lining was 7.8, and DH post wash motile count was 10million on day one and 8million on day 2, so good numbers there too. I have decided I am not testing out the trigger. I did it last time and drove myself nuts, so I am sitting back and relaxing this cycle. I have a beta scheduled on Monday January 16, so will try to hold out to test until the weekend just before.


----------



## S_secret

Lol the things we will do for these babies! I suspect I will be having some shots done in bathrooms as well in the coming future. 

I agree with you on testing out the trigger. I did it with our IUI as well and it was stressful. However I did keep one of the tests that had two lines in case I never see one again. I have also given up temping which is so liberating!

6 sleeps!


----------



## Savasanna

Good for you! I COMPLETELY support giving up temping. It's the WORST! 

My update is that my betas have been good but my RE has, for some reason, continued to be super cautious over the whole thing. They had me come in for an ultrasound today (I'm 5w2d.. with a late implanter) and we, of course, saw nothing. They tried to reassure me over and over that I'm super early and it's not cause for concern to not see something yet, but of course it was unnerving. They did a beta so I'm waiting on those results. If the beta is where it should be then I won't worry. Just need that little ole phone to ring...


----------



## MKaykes

I did one test 3 days post trigger last month just to see a 2nd line, like you said secret, in case I never see one! It was super light thogh and quite disappointing! Mayne in Jan I'll test day 1 of trigger! I'm not one to test early I pretty much always wait close to the full 2 weeks so am not worried about lingering trigger HCG.


----------



## S_secret

Oh Sava good luck on the beta number. They look good based on your signature. Why the early us? Isn't 5w like
Really early? I have no idea tbh. 

Mk what is your protocol this time?


----------



## Savasanna

It is pretty early, yea. They said they wanted to make sure it's not ectopic?? which is a little confusing to me because it was my understanding that ectopic betas don't double and my last comparison had a doubling time of 28 hours. So I don't know. Honestly part of me just wondered if they wanted another billable in the ultrasound. Pretty disappointing though. Even though I know it's early it's disheartening to see nothing on that screen. :(


----------



## mummyoneday

S_secret said:


> Montana said:
> 
> 
> That is so exciting! Was this your first cycle with medication? How was the IUI? My husband and I are in limbo as to do IUI or TI...
> 
> I had four cycles of letrozole and times intercourse and they didn't work. The IUI was totally fine, lots of cramping from enlarged follies but other than that it was easy!Click to expand...

I'm not hun but didn't want to read and run. Dental hygienist in my work did though and it worked first time. Sprinkling lots of baby dust your way xx


----------



## NovemberRayne

Hi guys,

I hope you don't mind me joining. I'm part of a same sex couple, we've been together 6 years & been engaged for 5 of them. Our donor is a gay man, who I've been close friends with since I was 18. 

I was last here during the summer where I had my first IUI in August. Although it worked, it unfortunately ended in a chemical pregnancy. :Cry:

As I had previous early losses my clinic had me do further tests to maybe find out why I keep having miscarriages. Everything came back fine & my egg reserves are great considering I'm 35. On paper it seems I'm fertile, but I just can't seem to support a pregnancy beyond 10 weeks. 

I'm currently on CD2 and have started Tamoxifen again, I'll start monitoring at the clinic on CD10. I'm absolutely petrified to start trying again. The losses hurt too much. 

I wish you all the best of luck :hugs:


----------



## MKaykes

Sorry for your losses Rayne, I can't imagine what that would be like and I'm sure it's scary to jump back in. Have they monitored your progesterone post-O? Hope you have better experiences this time around!


----------



## NovemberRayne

Thank you MKaykes.. it's so scary to start again because both my partner and donor are so excited, we didn't tell him about our loss in August as I knew it would break his heart.

My clinic didn't really monitor me post O, just the 'day 21' bloods which were fine too. The only thing they did find was that I did have a clotting issue. Which means Aspirin and blood thinners for the entire pregnancy but that's only something I can do once a BFP is confirmed.

I really hope we have a better outcome next time &#128522;


----------



## Savasanna

Good luck with everything November - I hope your luck turns around soon. :flower:


----------



## Tristansmom

Hi guys, is it ok if I join the thread? Heading into round 2 of natural cycle IUI, probably ovulating this week sometime! TTC my third and last. :D


----------



## maybe_baby_

Welcome to the new joiners! Rayne, I am so sorry for all you have gone through as part of your TTC journey, but I hope you get your little miracle soon!

I am right smack in the middle of my tww...I am 9/10 dpiui (we do back to back days) and *I haven't tested yet!!!* I am so proud of myself because I've got tests for days just begging me to use them, within arms reach of the toilet none the less, and I have resisted the urge. I'm usually peeing on sticks 2 minutes after I ovulate, so I am demonstrating some serious willpower this time around:haha:

Just wanted to share my proud moment with you all :happydance:

Anyone else have any updates?


----------



## S_secret

Good job maybe!! Crossing everything it's a bfp for you! When's the beta?


----------



## Savasanna

Impressive restraint, Maybe! Are you going to hold out for beta or are you planning on testing at some point? GL!


----------



## Tristansmom

Wow, I always want to pee on all the sticks lol... FX for you!!!


----------



## maybe_baby_

Thanks guys! I am pretttyyyyy proud of myself, as you can tell hahaha

Planning to test this weekend.. hoping to hold out until Saturday morning which will be a miracle, but I'm really trying. I've got this great image in my head that I'm going to get a blazing positive 14dpiui and be able to share it with DH since it will be the weekend. Girl can dream, right?

AF is due on Sunday, and beta is Monday if she's not here by then. I am really feeling positive and trying not to stress this time around, so hoping my patience is rewarded with a sticky bfp! :)

Also, LOL at "I always want to pee on all the sticks" hahaha I know that feeling all too well Tristansmom! haha


----------



## NovemberRayne

maybe_baby_ & Savasanna thank you both for the welcome &#128522;

Really hoping we'll have a little sticky peanut soon. Although we didn't have the outcome we wanted, the IUI worked.. hopefully it will again 

maybe_baby_ I can't believe you haven't tested, well done.. I have no restraint, I couldn't do it myself &#128514;


----------



## Savasanna

Another reason to hold off - I tested at 12dpiui and got a negative. So a test right now may not even be worthwhile. 

Can't wait until Sunday!


----------



## maybe_baby_

Savasanna said:


> Another reason to hold off - I tested at 12dpiui and got a negative. So a test right now may not even be worthwhile.
> 
> Can't wait until Sunday!

Ahhh this gives me even more staying power, knowing it's probably too early anyway. I'm still going strong! Thought about grabbing one of those bad boys out from under the sink this morning, but stopped myself :happydance:

What's going on with you Sav? When will you get your next update?


----------



## Savasanna

My next scan is Friday. Last Friday there was just a gestational sac. No yolk sac or fetal pole. So obviously, the hope is to see that. I'd LOVE to see a hb, but I'll be happy with just the progression to a fetal pole. I'm not sure whether a week is enough time to go from an empty sac to a full on heartbeat. 

Basically my entire week has been just sitting around waiting for Friday to get here!


----------



## Tristansmom

Had my IUI appointment this morning - nurse said my cervix looked great (uh, thanks?) lol

The TWW starts now!


----------



## Savasanna

Good luck, Tristan!

and lol - when I used to do IUIs at my OB they would always comment on "what fabulous cervical mucus" I have. uhhhhh... thank you?


----------



## Tristansmom

Lol savasanna I know, I wasn't really sure what the appropriate response was &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## MKaykes

Good luck Tristans mom!


----------



## maybe_baby_

CD 1 for me today... insurance told me they won't cover another injectable IUI cycle, so we are going to move on to IVF. Waiting for my nurse to call me back so we can discuss timing. Don't know that I was ready to move to IVF so quickly, but hoping it's the answer for us.


----------



## MKaykes

Maybe - Sorry to see ypur BFN. I can inderstand being taken aback anx not expecting IVF so quickly. Do you have a good grasp on what your insurance will cover with IVF? Seems a lot of insurance plans have weird stipulations on reproductive coverages. Wish they would just let doctors decide what is the best course for theor patient. We certainl all are not created equal! Mine just gives me 1 clinic option, and a dollar limit but since we wanted to choose our on doctor we've been paying out of pocket so far.

Tristansmom, joining you in the TWW! 

IUI #3 this morning after Ovidrel yesterday. Feeling hopeful!


----------



## Savasanna

Sorry to hear that Maybe. I'm also surprised your insurance is pushing you toward IVF. You'd think most would encourage more IUIs as they're cheaper. In any event, although it feels like it's being sprung on you quickly, I hope IVF leads you to your baby quickly. :flower:


----------



## Tristansmom

5 (or 6?) dpIUI... I dunno, guys, I had a nasty bout of stomach flu basically right before my IUI so I'm not feeling really hopeful. The clinic assured me several times that it wouldn't affect things, I definitely ovulated, but I'm just not convinced. 

I have a short LP (10-11 days) so planning to test Friday or Saturday. Anyone else?


----------



## MKaykes

Anyone ever spot after IUI? I never have spotting except with AF. Today I'm 2 dpiui and had EWCM yesterday and today, today along with bright spotting. Ovulation spotting? Never had that before but maybe it's a good sign for a nice strong O? Going timing vwas right though since we did the IUI 2 days ago. I triggered Fri morning.


----------



## Tristansmom

I spot after IUI - it's from the catheter going into the cervix and back out, it can dislodge a little bit of lining when it's in there. Good sign means it went to the right place :D


----------



## NovemberRayne

I went for monitoring yesterday 1 follie at 15mm, they asked me back today and it was 20mm with my lining measuring 9.5mm - I don't know what is a good size with lining.

They confirmed I was surging but surprisingly they just decided to give me a trigger shot & I'll have the IUI tomorrow. I'm still waiting for a confirmed time. I'm pretty anxious and excited.. keeping everything crossed &#128522;


----------



## MKaykes

Rayne those numbers sound perfect! My lining was 7.9 (for sure 7-something) and they said that was good, but what I've read sounds like 8-9 is best.


----------



## NovemberRayne

MKaykes Thank you &#128522; I had no idea what was good and I forgot to ask in all the rush of being prescribed the trigger last minute..


----------



## NovemberRayne

Officially now in the two week wait!!
Had the IUI done at 2pm so approximately 28 hrs after trigger. 

I can't remember the post thaw sperm count but it had 99% motility.

I think the trigger has got to me already. I had left side cramping around 1am last night. Just after the IUI today I asked my partner to do something for me and she said 'of course, afterall you could be carrying our baby soon' I cried for a good few minutes &#128514;&#128514;

Now we wait *crosses fingers*


----------



## Tristansmom

Rayne that's so exciting!! <3 <3 I am 7 dpo (I think, depends how long after my surge I O'd) and 7 dpIUI, planning to test Saturday I think... AF is due Sunday (short luteal phase) so here's hoping!!


----------



## Savasanna

Congrats, Rayne! Finger's crossed for you!


----------



## NovemberRayne

Tristansmom good luck & lots of babydust for test day &#128522;&#128522;

Congrats on your recent BFP Savasanna &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;

Has anyone been triggered here before? I'm interested to find out what the TWW was like with it.


----------



## S_secret

I triggered with my IUI. The injection wasn't horrible but the injection site was tender for a couple days. I could feel a lot of uncomfortable pressure the day I ovulated was uncomfortable walking and sitting for about a half a day. I also tested out the trigger shot. For me it was gone by 9dpiui


----------



## MKaykes

I've triggered the last 3 cycles with my IUIs (with Ovidrel). I didn't have any different symptoms during the TWW and didn't notice anything with trigger symptoms at all comparing to my many cycles without a trigger. I've never "tested out" my trigger but did test like 3 dpo once just hoping to see a positive pregnancy test from the HCG (knowing it didn't mean I was pg) but I must process it pretty quick as I barely had a line even then. My clinic has me do a hpt 14 days after trigger.


----------



## NovemberRayne

Thank you so much ladies for sharing your experiences. 

I've had no pain at the injection site but I had pain/cramps/heaviness similar to bad period pain which seems to have gone now thankfully. I also feel exhausted, so exhausted it's unreal I can't stop napping


----------



## Savasanna

I triggered this past cycle. The injection was nothing but the injection site was itchy for a day or two after. I did cramp throughout the entire TWW. Like, starting a day or two after the IUI so I knew it was not pregnancy related. Although I've had super crampy TWWs from clomid before so I just assumed it was from that. I tested at 10dptrigger and there was a faint line, so watch out for early testing if you're not planning on testing out the trigger. 

And thanks! I have a scan today so fx everything looks good and healthy!


----------



## NovemberRayne

Savasanna how did your scan go?? I hope all was well!! &#10084;&#65039;

I tried an IC today with FMU but nothing showed which was worrying as I thought I would get a positive being more than 48hrs post trigger &#128542;


----------



## Tristansmom

9-ish dpo and broke down and tested... Bfn of course. I had some brownish-red discharge up by my cervix yesterday and was sure AF would come today but so far nothing so still hopeful (though not terribly optimistic)...


----------



## NovemberRayne

Keep being hopeful, it's not over, 9dpo is still so early, wishing you loads of baby dust xx


----------



## Savasanna

Tristan - any updates? 

Rayne - I agree that it's pretty odd you got a bfn 48 hours after you triggered. Maybe it was a faulty test? How are you feeling now? 

AFM - My scan last week was good! Baby was 1cm long and had a hb of 148. I'm having an intake appointment with my OB on Thursday but I think that was probably my last scan for a while. bummer.


----------



## NovemberRayne

Savasanna aww congratulations, glad the scan went well and baby is doing fine &#128525;

I'm doing better now, I felt awful for a good few days post HCG.. I kept trying to test the trigger but the ICs I had continually showed nothing.. I've resigned myself to thinking they're duds lol


----------



## Tristansmom

CD2 over here :'( 

We only have 2 straws of semen left, enough for one hail-mary shot at IUI (about 1 million motile sperm, recommended minimum is 5 million).

I'm seriously debating taking out a loan and just doing IVF... I dunno. I'll be talking to my clinic later today I hope.


----------



## MKaykes

Sorry it didn't work this cycle Tristansmom! I forget, was this your first round for #3?


----------



## Tristansmom

This was round 2 - we only have 1 round left. Am currently debating doing another IUI cycle (this time medicated, first two were natural cycles) or going whole hog and doing IVF. Problem is, IUI/meds are covered by my insurance and IVF is not. So that would be $10k out of pocket. However, given that we only have 1 shot left, I'm really, really anxious about the idea of putting all of our eggs (or sperm in this case) in one proverbial basket...


----------



## maybe_baby_

Ughh so sorry Tristan! It does sound like IVF would be your best shot since the count is relatively low. But of course anything is possible, so trust your gut! 

I will say, the transition from IUI to IVF is overwhelming, and you have to be in a good state of mind so you don't go completely crazy. I just learned the protocol I will be doing, and am working with a specialty pharmacy today to fill all of my meds (Gonal-F, Low Dose hCG, Ganirelix, and Novarel to trigger). My head is spinning now, so I can't imagine what it's going to be like when I actually get the box full of all these meds. I'm not due for AF until 2/9, but it will be here before I know it so trying to make sure we have everything all set so there are no set backs and we can start stimming on CD3. Not quite what I had envisioned when we we started TTC, but hoping this is the answer for us!!


----------



## NovemberRayne

Tristan's mom - so sorry that this cycle didn't work for you :hugs:

Wish I could help with your dilemma, but I'm still new to it all. Can you be aggressive with another IUI? 

As far as investigations I've had, I don't have fertility issues (other than being 35 *rolls eyes*) but my clinic didn't entertain me doing IUI naturally at all. I really hope something works out for you soon hun xx


----------



## Tristansmom

FX for you! After a long talk and much soul-searching with my wife, we have decided to try a medicated IUI cycle after taking one cycle off. If the medicated cycle doesn't work, that'll be it - we'll be out of sperm. We have our beautiful daughter together, and 3 kids from previous relationships (2 hers, 1 mine, all ours ;) ) so we've decided that as much as we feel like one more would complete our family, if it's not meant to be it's not meant to be <3


----------



## ARPRN12

Hi ladies! My husband and I have been TTC for 2 years. My husband initially had low motility and morphology, but that is now corrected after taking some supplements. We met with a specialist last week. After some lab work and based on some of my symptoms he wants me to take Cabergoline. We will hopefully be doing IUI next cycle. I would appreciate thoughts and personal experiences with this medication. The side effects make me not want to take it!


----------



## MKaykes

ARPRN I'm not familiar with that drug. What kind of side effects are expected? A lot of listed side effects are rare they just have to list then legally. 

Ladies, I'm struggling with what to do. I got a BFN Fri at 13dpiui. This was our 3rd. With letrazole I've only developed 1 follicle. The first and third were about 18.5 at trigger, the second was 26 at trigger. We are paying out if pocket and I'm struggling to decide if spending another $1000 to try a fourth is worth it. I kind of feel like IUI may not work for us with my endometriosis...any one know of anyone who has had success with a fourth IUI? We know a lot who were successful on the third, so I was so hopeful this cycle!


----------



## maybe_baby_

MKayes, so sorry for your BFN. I've heard that after 3 IUIs, your chances of success are significantly lower. Is IVF an option for you? I know it's expensive and you are out of pocket, but at some point I worry that IUI becomes a waste of money. We ended up moving on from IUI after 2 cycles, but I am glad that we did. I feel like we have such better odds with IVF, even though there are some aspects of it that are still pretty terrifying for me. I will likely be starting stims next week to begin prepping for retrieval :)


----------



## Savasanna

Mkayes - it's such a difficult call. I had the same feelings, which is what resulted in us taking a break from ttc back in 2015. I will say that, while everyone says the magical 3 IUIs is the deciding point, over the course of my ttc career I had a total of 6 IUIs before one of them worked. I'm not sure if that makes you feel better or worse but that was my number. I also had given up on them and was only doing this last one because I had a new RE so they wanted to do a full round of 3 IUIs before proceeding with IVF, which is what I thought I needed to happen. 

It's a difficult call, and there's no right/wrong answer. Sorry you're struggling right now.


----------



## imajin99

Hi everyone, I am currently on my first attempt for IUI. I have low AMH and my Dr put me on only menopur injections. Would love to see how everyone does this month and if anyone has had success with the menopur injections. I am new to IF and learning all the terms.


----------



## MKaykes

Never used menpour, I see it as a common IVF med. I used letrazole for my 4th month, 4th IUI coming up Tue. Finally looking like I'll have more than one follicle this cycle.

Good luck!


----------



## imajin99

MKaykes said:


> Never used menpour, I see it as a common IVF med. I used letrazole for my 4th month, 4th IUI coming up Tue. Finally looking like I'll have more than one follicle this cycle.
> 
> Good luck!

Good luck to you! Valentine's Day IUI! I go back tomorrow for another blood test for my LH and Estradiol level and will find out when they will do the IUI for me.


----------



## imajin99

IUI was done today, will let you know the outcome in 2 weeks.


----------



## MKaykes

Good luck imajin! We'll be waiting out our 2 weeks together!


----------



## imajin99

Lets stay connected, sending you lots of baby dust!!


----------



## Ameronica

Hopefully things look up for some of you ladies still in the 2ww!

My first IUI was on February 10th. I had been taking 5mg of Letrozole fro days 3-7 and produced three follicles, only one of which was mature enough at 19.5 to trigger. Trigger was February 8th with IUI around 36 hours later. We had a wonderful SA with almost 500 million sperm post wash!

Currently 8dpiui. I have been feeling cramps on and off since the IUI but nothing more notable than that.

I tested my trigger out and got a fully negative test today, so any positive from now on will hopefully be real!

I test "officially" on February 24th, which happens to be my dads birthday!


----------



## MKaykes

Good luck Ameronica! I'm 6 days post trigger, 4 days post IUI. I have a feeling this is going to be a long TWW if I'm already counting! 

What day did you trigger? The last 3 months with letrazole I was triggering around CD10, this month it was later at the 7.5 dose and I triggered CD13. I'm hoping a couple extra days helped grow healthy follicles!

I'm testing Feb 27. imajin, when are you testing?


----------



## Ameronica

Thanks MKaykes! 

My ultrasound was at 7:45am and that is where my 19.5mm follicle was located. I triggered at 9pm that night, which was CD12.

You are right, the TWW is definitely long! I keep trying to focus on other things, but it is nearly impossible. I find myself looking up dpiui symptoms every day :dohh:


----------



## MKaykes

Imajin and Ameronica how are you hanging on in your TWW? I'm doing good, the first half is easier to forget about it. End of this week I'll start analyzing every twinge I'm sure! I go in for my progesterone lab work today.


----------



## Tristansmom

I am waiting for AF to start so I can start meds for our final, give-it-all-we've-got round of IUI. The damnedest thing, I'm 2 days "late" already - and even though I know without a doubt that I'm not pregnant it's killing me not to go buy a test (We didn't do an insemination this cycle and for some reason my wife can't seem to get me pregnant on her own lolololol) 

So, don't ever feel bad for the temptation to symptom spot/pee on all the sticks, becuase it happens EVEN WHEN YOU KNOW you can't be pregnant!!


----------



## MKaykes

Hehe Tristansmom &#128522; that's like back in college days my friends who were nervous every month they were pg even if they hadn't had sex in months. We've laughed about it now since it turns out its harder than we thought to get pregnant! Frustrating though since I'm sure your anxious for this final go around! Would you consider getting more DS to do more? I assume what you have left is the same donor you had with your daughter?


----------



## Tristansmom

CD1!! My injection class is scheduled for this afternoon (I've never done a medicated cycle before, exciting!) :) 

The DS story is kind of complicated - my wife is actually trans, so it's hers from pre-surgery. So our daughter is genetically hers, which is pretty awesome. :) Having said that, we've decided that if this doesn't work we aren't going to look into getting other DS (we would have if we didn't already have our daughter, but costs and age are a deciding factor here - my wife will be 43 this summer).


----------



## MKaykes

Good luck with all the injections! Hoping this works for you! 

That's pretty cool that your wife did that so your kids together are genetically both of yours! I can understand your choice to not go with a donor.


----------



## LAR83

Hi. I am wondering who else is doing an IUI this cycle? I did my first ever IUI last cycle and got AF. If all goes well on my ultrasound on March 12th, I'll be doing an IUI again either on the 13th or shortly after. Both last cycle and this cycle I am taking Clomid and Ovidrel as well. Wondering if maybe just maybe the second try may work?!?!


----------



## Ask4joy

Hi ladies - after a year of ttc and 3 failed rounds of clomid we are set to start clomid + IUI next cycle. I'm about a week away from AF I think (didn't test or chart this cycle). I'm excited but mostly nervous!


----------



## Ameronica

Sorry for the lack of postings! I was kind of down and neglected this site for a few weeks.

My IUI was unsuccessful :(

DH and I are taking a break from the doctors due to no insurance coverage. We are going on vacation in a few months and want to save up for that so we can have a nice long relaxing break from everything. 

Work has been super stressful for me as of late, so I think getting a break will help out overall. 

We are still trying on our own in the meantime. I'm even looking into some natural aids to help balance my hormones so I can hopefully ovulate on my own. My lining was also not great when I did my IUI (only 5.8 on CD12) so I'm eating foods and looking into supplements to help that out as well. 

I got a super dark OPK today so its onto BD for us these next few days :)


----------



## LAR83

Ask4Joy-- Good luck with your next cycle! I hope it works out for you. 

Ameronica- Sorry to hear the IUI was unsuccessful. It's nice you get to take a bit of a break and go away on vacation though! And I am glad to hear you got a positive OPK. Maybe you will get a BFP naturally, you never know. Best of luck to you!


I just had a CD12 ultrasound today and was told I have three mature follicles!! (19, 21, and 23mm). I was really surprised. Last cycle on Clomid, I only had one mature follicle. I got a shot of Ovidrel today and am doing an IUI tomorrow morning. I really hope one or two of them becomes a baby, but I am trying not to get my hopes up too much because I know it's possible that I still might not become pregnant even with three mature follicles. I am set to test on March 28th if I don't get my period before then. I'm excited and nervous.


----------



## HopeBT

LAR83 said:


> Ask4Joy-- Good luck with your next cycle! I hope it works out for you.
> 
> Ameronica- Sorry to hear the IUI was unsuccessful. It's nice you get to take a bit of a break and go away on vacation though! And I am glad to hear you got a positive OPK. Maybe you will get a BFP naturally, you never know. Best of luck to you!
> 
> 
> I just had a CD12 ultrasound today and was told I have three mature follicles!! (19, 21, and 23mm). I was really surprised. Last cycle on Clomid, I only had one mature follicle. I got a shot of Ovidrel today and am doing an IUI tomorrow morning. I really hope one or two of them becomes a baby, but I am trying not to get my hopes up too much because I know it's possible that I still might not become pregnant even with three mature follicles. I am set to test on March 28th if I don't get my period before then. I'm excited and nervous.



Best of luck LAR83, keep us posted! Im on my IUI cycle #4 and will be my last. I had mine done on 11th Mar and will be testing around 20th! Blood test is on 24th :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dani88

LAR83 said:


> Ask4Joy-- Good luck with your next cycle! I hope it works out for you.
> 
> Ameronica- Sorry to hear the IUI was unsuccessful. It's nice you get to take a bit of a break and go away on vacation though! And I am glad to hear you got a positive OPK. Maybe you will get a BFP naturally, you never know. Best of luck to you!
> 
> 
> I just had a CD12 ultrasound today and was told I have three mature follicles!! (19, 21, and 23mm). I was really surprised. Last cycle on Clomid, I only had one mature follicle. I got a shot of Ovidrel today and am doing an IUI tomorrow morning. I really hope one or two of them becomes a baby, but I am trying not to get my hopes up too much because I know it's possible that I still might not become pregnant even with three mature follicles. I am set to test on March 28th if I don't get my period before then. I'm excited and nervous.

I did my third IUI on Monday, March 13th too. Only had one mature follicle... it was 28mm in the morning at 8am and I did the IUI at 6pm.. 46 hours after trigger with donor sperm. My 2nd IUI was successful, but I had a miscarriage. I find out on March 26th if this cycle worked. Good luck to you. I hope we are both successful and share the same due date!


----------



## LAR83

Dani- sorry to hear you had a miscarriage recently :( I hope this one works for you! I did my IUI around 9:30/10am on March 13th. I was told not to test until the 28th though. I am afraid to test early because the Ovidrel could give me a false positive. It's also very likely AF could show up before the 28th because my cycle is on the shorter side sometimes. Anyway, good luck! Fx you get your BFP with a sticky bean! Let me know. <3

Hope- good luck to you too! How come this is the last time? Will you be trying something else?


----------



## HopeBT

LAR83 said:


> Dani- sorry to hear you had a miscarriage recently :( I hope this one works for you! I did my IUI around 9:30/10am on March 13th. I was told not to test until the 28th though. I am afraid to test early because the Ovidrel could give me a false positive. It's also very likely AF could show up before the 28th because my cycle is on the shorter side sometimes. Anyway, good luck! Fx you get your BFP with a sticky bean! Let me know. <3
> 
> Hope- good luck to you too! How come this is the last time? Will you be trying something else?


As this is our 4th IUI with no success so far, we are thinking to take a break after this cycle for a while. Come around June, it will be 2 years since we started TTC, so maybe we will start look at other options, DH really wanna adopt. 
How long have you been TTC? 

On the side note, I caved in and tested today (9 DPO), BFN. but still hoping for a BFP in few days :winkwink:


----------



## LAR83

I tried for about a year and then went to see an RE this past January. This is my second IUI so far. My doctor said that I could try IUI for 3-6 cycles and then look into IVF if I want. My insurance covers 4 rounds of IUI, and I am not thrilled about the idea of IVF, so I am hoping I get a BFP within my first 4 tries. 

Good luck! I hope you get your BFP this cycle!








HopeBT said:


> LAR83 said:
> 
> 
> Dani- sorry to hear you had a miscarriage recently :( I hope this one works for you! I did my IUI around 9:30/10am on March 13th. I was told not to test until the 28th though. I am afraid to test early because the Ovidrel could give me a false positive. It's also very likely AF could show up before the 28th because my cycle is on the shorter side sometimes. Anyway, good luck! Fx you get your BFP with a sticky bean! Let me know. <3
> 
> Hope- good luck to you too! How come this is the last time? Will you be trying something else?
> 
> 
> As this is our 4th IUI with no success so far, we are thinking to take a break after this cycle for a while. Come around June, it will be 2 years since we started TTC, so maybe we will start look at other options, DH really wanna adopt.
> How long have you been TTC?
> 
> On the side note, I caved in and tested today (9 DPO), BFN. but still hoping for a BFP in few days :winkwink:Click to expand...


----------



## HopeBT

LAR83, how are you feeling? 
Its 11 DPO for me, BFNs so far :nope::nope::nope:
And feel like witch is on her way, ahhhhhh :cry:
3 more days until she is due and am afraid I am out this month. 

Do you have any symptoms so far? Are you temping or checking CP?


----------



## LAR83

Hi Hope. Sorry to hear that :( You aren't out until you're out though. 

I am doing ok. I haven't felt much differently, but I did get a single reddish brown spot on my underwear yesterday, at 7dpo. I am hopeful, but also trying to stay level-headed. I have never tried temping or checking CP before.


----------



## HopeBT

Red spot sounds so promising, hopefully implantation bleeding. Keep me posted please, praying for you:happydance:

AFM, 12 dpo, BFN and lots of AF cramps/ovary pain, low firm CP. So probably onto next month 




LAR83 said:


> Hi Hope. Sorry to hear that :( You aren't out until you're out though.
> 
> I am doing ok. I haven't felt much differently, but I did get a single reddish brown spot on my underwear yesterday, at 7dpo. I am hopeful, but also trying to stay level-headed. I have never tried temping or checking CP before.


----------



## LAR83

Thanks Hope! That is sweet of you. I hope you're not out. You still have a blood test in a couple days? Keep me posted.


----------



## HopeBT

LAR83, I got my period on the day I was scheduled for blood test, so there is that. Taking a break from TTC starting this month until I feel brave enough to come back. 
Hows everything going for you? Only 1 day left for testing right? 
Let me know, let me knoww




LAR83 said:


> Thanks Hope! That is sweet of you. I hope you're not out. You still have a blood test in a couple days? Keep me posted.


----------



## LAR83

Hi hope. Sorry to hear that :( Last month i got period about 3 days before I was scheduled to test. This time I still haven't gotten it. I am not late though because my cycles aren't very regular and I have had longer cycles than this in the recent past. I am hopeful but also very nervous. Will you be not trying, not preventing for a little while?


----------



## Tristansmom

Hi all, I fell off the radar for a bit there - quick update:

First medicated cycel was cancelled with no insemination due to low E2 levels (only developed 1 ok-looking follie and E2 levels started falling around day 9). 

Currently on second cycle, it looked like my E2 was crummy again but the dr added Luveris to my meds (was only doing Gonal-F previously) and it looks to have done the trick - went from 294 to 382 in 24 hours, having another blood test tomorrow morning, hoping to see 600+. Follicles are 14, 12, and 11. Hoping at least 1 is good!


----------



## LAR83

Congrats Tristansmom! So glad to hear the medication is working for you! :dust:


----------



## Tristansmom

Here's hoping! Just waiting on today's blood test results, then we'll do another u/s tomorrow and probably trigger tomorrow or Friday :D


----------



## HopeBT

HI LAR83, did you test again today? I saw that you had an intend line, but hoping it will get some color by today. 
Tristansmom, thats great, I really hope this is your month :D


----------



## LAR83

Hey hope. yea.. tested again today and didn't see anything. i made a thread in the testing forums and posted a picture of a second test i took where i thought i saw a little color. others said they saw it too, but now that i am looking at it again.. i really don't see anything. still waiting....


----------



## Ask4joy

Hi ladies...I'm just waiting to get my +opk. Currently on cd12. The fertility clinic told me only to test with SMU and then call when I get a + and they will schedule the IUI for the next morning. Anyone else doing unmonitored?


----------



## LAR83

hey Ask, so you decided to the the IUI this cycle! That is exciting! Fx!


----------



## Ask4joy

We are going for it! Eek!


----------



## Tristansmom

Ask4joy I did a nonmedicated IUI with no monitoring when I conceived my daughter (now 18 months old)! Fx for you!

Myself I'm doing a medicated cycle, triggered yesterday and had my final IUI today with the absolute last of our frozen sperm. Been taking it extra easy today in the hopes that I have a positive beta in two weeks!!


----------



## MKaykes

FX for you tristansmom! Hope you two get one more to complete your family!


----------



## Ask4joy

Hi ladies - opk is positive or almost positive this eve, so I'll call the office in the morning and they'll schedule my IUI for Friday morning. Excited and nervous!

Has anyone else used a collection condom?

Can we use preseed?


----------



## Tristansmom

AFAIK you can't use ANY lube or anything at all with a collection condom but double-check with a nurse from your specialist's office just in case I'm out to lunch. FX for you!!


----------



## Ask4joy

We used preseed on the outside of the condom and it was no problem. Post wash sperm count was 15.7 million and they like to see 5-10 million.


----------



## Dani88

How's everything doing? I am going for my 4th IUI tomorrow morning. Hopefully 4th time is the charm.


----------



## LAR83

Hi Dani. I am doing my 3rd IUI tomorrow morning! Good luck to you! Have you decided how many IUI's you will do? I am going to try doing mine tomorrow with a full bladder since it could lead to better results. I didn't do that the first two times. Maybe that is something to try if you haven't already?


----------



## Dani88

LAR83 said:


> Hi Dani. I am doing my 3rd IUI tomorrow morning! Good luck to you! Have you decided how many IUI's you will do? I am going to try doing mine tomorrow with a full bladder since it could lead to better results. I didn't do that the first two times. Maybe that is something to try if you haven't already?

We had our IUI on the same day again! I have two more vials of donor sperm left, so 6 tries total and then we will go from there and decide what to do next. Good luck!!


----------



## LAR83

Hey Dani, I didn't realize we did the IUI on the same day last cycle too! I must have forgotten. How did it go today? Did you get a trigger shot? Do you know when you are testing? I am thinking I might test out my trigger this time. I haven't decided if that will help me with my nerves or make them worse.


----------



## Dani88

So last month I did the trigger shot 36 hours before my scheduled IUI at 8am and I went up for an ultrasound right before and my dominant follicle was 28mm. Since they still saw it on the ultrasound, that meant I hadn&#8217;t ovulated and they wanted me to come back later on. I ended up having my IUI at 6pm that night &#8211; so 46 hours after my trigger. This time, they scheduled my trigger shot for 24 hours before my scheduled IUI and I went up for an ultrasound right before and my dominant follicles was 21mm and still there. They told me I was good to go and I did my IUI 24 hours after trigger&#8230; I used frozen donor sperm, which isn&#8217;t supposed to last as long as fresh sperm. I am really concerned that by the time my egg dropped (I think I felt ovulation pain last night at about 37 hours after trigger &#8211; 13 hours after IUI), that the sperm will have already died. I&#8217;m so confused as to why they said I was good to go, when last time I wasn&#8217;t. I guess I should just trust they know what they are doing. I really want this to work asap and I feel like I am already out this time.


----------



## Ask4joy

I'm sorry Dani, that's frustrating. Do you temp to confirm O? Did you ask why the protocol was different from last cycle?

How long do washed sperm live? I've read frozen don't live as long...but anyone know how long fresh washed live?


----------



## Dani88

Ask4joy said:


> I'm sorry Dani, that's frustrating. Do you temp to confirm O? Did you ask why the protocol was different from last cycle?
> 
> How long do washed sperm live? I've read frozen don't live as long...but anyone know how long fresh washed live?

When I asked the nurse about it she said they wouldn't recommend for me to do it then if they didn't think it was going to work. The nurse said the reason why they made me trigger 24 hours before IUI instead was because my LH was 15 on CD 13 (2 days before IUI). The nurse told me that washed sperm live for 48-72 hours and that frozen sperm live for at least 48 hours and not to worry... everything I found online says that frozen sperm are only really good for the first 12 hours.


----------



## LAR83

That sounds super frustrating Dani! I have trouble trusting the REs and nurses sometimes too, especially when they switch things up on me like that. I hope the timing wasn't off for you. Or if it was an off cycle for you, I hope next cycle will do the trick since it will be your last IUI! <3


----------



## Tia792000

Dani88 said:


> So last month I did the trigger shot 36 hours before my scheduled IUI at 8am and I went up for an ultrasound right before and my dominant follicle was 28mm. Since they still saw it on the ultrasound, that meant I hadnt ovulated and they wanted me to come back later on. I ended up having my IUI at 6pm that night  so 46 hours after my trigger. This time, they scheduled my trigger shot for 24 hours before my scheduled IUI and I went up for an ultrasound right before and my dominant follicles was 21mm and still there. They told me I was good to go and I did my IUI 24 hours after trigger I used frozen donor sperm, which isnt supposed to last as long as fresh sperm. I am really concerned that by the time my egg dropped (I think I felt ovulation pain last night at about 37 hours after trigger  13 hours after IUI), that the sperm will have already died. Im so confused as to why they said I was good to go, when last time I wasnt. I guess I should just trust they know what they are doing. I really want this to work asap and I feel like I am already out this time.

I has the exact same experience!!! This is my 2nd IUI. I test tomorrow. I got my iui only 30 hrs after my trigger, then didn't feel my Ovulation pains untill 28 hrs after iui. I got to thinking is the sperm still alive in there??? So I went to "Dr Google". There is a lot of mixed info and my Dr office didn't respond to my email about my concerns. I'm just crossing my fingers my Dr knows what they are doing... next cycle I will be sure they wait untill 36 hrs after trigger!


----------



## Dani88

Tia792000 said:


> Dani88 said:
> 
> 
> So last month I did the trigger shot 36 hours before my scheduled IUI at 8am and I went up for an ultrasound right before and my dominant follicle was 28mm. Since they still saw it on the ultrasound, that meant I hadnt ovulated and they wanted me to come back later on. I ended up having my IUI at 6pm that night  so 46 hours after my trigger. This time, they scheduled my trigger shot for 24 hours before my scheduled IUI and I went up for an ultrasound right before and my dominant follicles was 21mm and still there. They told me I was good to go and I did my IUI 24 hours after trigger I used frozen donor sperm, which isnt supposed to last as long as fresh sperm. I am really concerned that by the time my egg dropped (I think I felt ovulation pain last night at about 37 hours after trigger  13 hours after IUI), that the sperm will have already died. Im so confused as to why they said I was good to go, when last time I wasnt. I guess I should just trust they know what they are doing. I really want this to work asap and I feel like I am already out this time.
> 
> I has the exact same experience!!! This is my 2nd IUI. I test tomorrow. I got my iui only 30 hrs after my trigger, then didn't feel my Ovulation pains untill 28 hrs after iui. I got to thinking is the sperm still alive in there??? So I went to "Dr Google". There is a lot of mixed info and my Dr office didn't respond to my email about my concerns. I'm just crossing my fingers my Dr knows what they are doing... next cycle I will be sure they wait untill 36 hrs after trigger!Click to expand...

How'd you make out?


----------



## Tristansmom

Beta on Saturday (14dpIUI) came back negative. Did a FRER the next day, BFN as well. Looks like no more babies for me. :(


----------



## LAR83

aww sorry tristansmom. That must be hard. How are you doing?


----------



## Tristansmom

Thanks Lars <3 Crying on and off randomly since Sunday. Coming down of the prometrium is hard, my moods suck, I'm super irritable and yelly. Plus I haven't really internalized that I'll never get to be pregnant again - the prometrium is causing all kinds of pg symptoms (sore boobs, peeing lots, appetite off the charts or else nauseated) so I think I won't really "get" it until AF shows. Could take up to 10 days. :(


----------



## Ask4joy

So sorry, Tristansmom :hugs: That's gotta be tough. Does it really take that long after stopping prometrium for AF to show? I'm 11dpo / 12dpiui and BFNs so far. Also on prometrium. Supposed to stop after 14dpo I believe if no bfp.


----------



## Tristansmom

My RE said 3-10 days, if no AF after 14 days to call and they'd give me something to bring it on :/ Super fun, right? 

FX for you, hope your luck is better than mine!! <3


----------



## LAR83

I am hoping AF stays away and you both get BFPs! That end of cycle period when you are waiting to see what comes first (AF or BFP) is the worst!


----------



## Dani88

LAR83 said:


> I am hoping AF stays away and you both get BFPs! That end of cycle period when you are waiting to see what comes first (AF or BFP) is the worst!

How are you doing? I was fine for the first week.. started going crazy on Monday. Progesterone is really playing tricks on me. When do you test?


----------



## Tristansmom

AF here. Any lingering hope that I was the one-in-a-million false negative beta is gone. Cramps are brutal, but glad I didn't have to wait another week.


----------



## Dani88

I was very weak today and test at only 9dpiui... there is a faint positive, but then I remembered I forgot to test out my trigger. I am 10 days post trigger today. Last cycle I tested at 9dpiui and it was a stark white negative. I don't want to get my hopes too high. I think I might test again tomorrow to see if it gets lighter or darker. I am so impatient.


----------



## LAR83

Hey Dani. I am 9dpo today too which isn't surprising since we did our IUIs on the same day. I am doing well. I pretty much kicked the thought of possibly being pregnant very, very far out my mind. I am already planning for my 4th IUI because I rather be shocked to find out I am pregnant than upset because I thought I was. I haven't tested yet but might still test out my trigger.... in which case I guess I will be reentering the world of wondering if I am pregnant.


----------



## LAR83

Dani, if I was only 10 days post trigger I would be concerned it was a false positive unless I confirmed it with several more days of BFPs. Although it is a good sign that last month it was negative at 10 days post trigger. Good luck! I hope the line gets darker for you!


----------



## Dani88

LAR83 said:


> Dani, if I was only 10 days post trigger I would be concerned it was a false positive unless I confirmed it with several more days of BFPs. Although it is a good sign that last month it was negative at 10 days post trigger. Good luck! I hope the line gets darker for you!

It got a lot lighter... could barely see it :(


----------



## LAR83

aww sorry to hear that. but it is defnitely early enough for it to go positive again!


----------



## LAR83

I think I will test tomorrow morning for the first time this cycle. If it is positive, I will attribute it to the trigger, but will keep testing to see what happens. At least that is the plan. Was going to today but I forgot.


----------



## LAR83

Ask, how are you doing? AF must be due soon?


----------



## Ask4joy

13dpo and still getting bfns :( My luteal phase is usually 12 days but I think the progesterone I'm on is extending it. Going to call my RE tomorrow and ask if I should stop or wait longer or get a blood test?


----------



## Tristansmom

I'm still really struggling with the whole "no more tries" thing, and considering donor sperm. Has anyone gone that route? Successes? Things you wished you knew?


----------



## LAR83

Hey Tristanmom, I have never done that.. but I was thinking when I read that that was the last of your wife's sperm that you might want to consider donor sperm if you still wanted kids. But I didn't want to say anything because it sounded like the decision was final not to have anymore if the last IUI didn't work. I think it is a good idea if you feel that you really want more. How does your wife feel about it?


----------



## LAR83

I forgot to test again today, so maybe I will try to do it over the weekend. 11dpo today and no symptoms so far except some light cramping today. Wonder if it is implantation cramping or early period cramping. It would be abnormally early for me to get my period today, but I could get it as early as two days from now. I don't know.....or it could just be my body doing what bodies do sometimes.. creating sensations for unknown reasons.

edit: I just remembered my ovuluation was triggered two days earlier than usual this month, so maybe that means I could get AF earlier than usual? which could explain the cramping


----------



## Tristansmom

Lars - my wife is upset that I'm upset, but she's pretty ok with not having any more kids. I thought I would be, but I'm REALLY having a hard time. Where we live, options for getting donor sperm are extremely limited due to legislation - highly regulated, etc etc - so it would be $620 + $400/IUI cycle. That's really our biggest barrier, is the $1000 price tag off the bat for one cycle, and then more for each cycle... it all depends on what happens with her job in the next month, really. She's open to it if a) we can afford it and b) we get it done fairly quickly - she's going to be 43 in July and she doesn't want to be in her mid-60s at her kids' high school grad. I'll be 35 in October, so my clock is slightly against us as well.


----------



## LAR83

oh ok i see. you have a few different variables at play, but it definitely sounds like it may be doable. I am glad you have your wife's support <3


----------



## hollylooyah

Hello everyone! I'm new to this thread, but I've been watching it for a couple weeks now. I'm hoping to have my first IUI sometime within the next week or so. My DH and I have been diagnosed with secondary unexplained infertility. We were able to have our first child after only four months of trying. He was born in 2012. We started trying for our second in 2014, so it's been about 3 years with no luck. I'm 36 so I'm really hoping for baby dust. I know this doesn't get easier with age. Also, there is already a large gap in age between my DS and any future siblings so I'm really hoping for him that it happens soon as well. Thanks for reading.


----------



## LAR83

Hi Holly. Good luck with your IUI next week! Keep us posted. :dust:


----------



## LAR83

Dani, how are you?


----------



## jdcurly

We're going to shoot for IUI this fall. DH completed treatment for prostate cancer and sperm banked before starting. We knew that post-treatment, he would pretty much be infertile. I'm 33 and will be 34 before starting, so I know my IUI stats will be a little iffy. Just praying for :dust:


----------



## LAR83

Good luck jd! I'm 33 now and will be 34 in July. How many IUIs will you be doing? I am doing my 4th and final IUI tomorrow morning.


----------



## jdcurly

LAR83 said:


> Good luck jd! I'm 33 now and will be 34 in July. How many IUIs will you be doing? I am doing my 4th and final IUI tomorrow morning.

Best wishes, Lar :dust: Praying for a sticky bean for you!!

Hopefully 1-2 rounds of IUI. We have 4 chances with the remaining sperm, so we want to save a little just in case we need to use IVF. IVF would be a last resort, of course. We have two little boys, so our family is definitely blessed. Would love a shot at a little girl though :)


----------



## ParabolaDawn

We're doing our first unmedicated IUI next week w/donor. I'm hopeful, we're going to try 3 unmedicated before moving on to light medication (I have high med sensitivity and the doctor wanted to reduce my risk for multiples or OHSS). 

Fingers crossed!


----------



## BelleNuit

Hi Parabola we will be starting our first IUI next week as well, I'm guessing the IUI will be completed on either saturday or sunday (may 20-21). We are using a low dose of femara. Sending lots of luck to everyone this month!


----------



## RaffaellaCarr

Hello everyone, this is my first round of IUI. I'm 8 DPO and having no symptoms, not that I was expecting any symptoms on day 8. We've been TTC for almost 2 years but no luck yet. We were diagnosed with unexplained infertility. This was especially confusing for me since I've always had regular periods. After 2 years TTC, I've come to understand that it has nothing to do with regular periods or my general health. I'm 32 years old, my husband is 38. Everything seems normal down there. But still... =)

I'm not really optimistic about the 1st round success of IUI and try not to get excited about it, but it doesn't hurt to talk with others with similar situations.


----------



## RaffaellaCarr

Meanwhile, all my close friends being pregnant right now doesn't help =)


----------



## LAR83

Hey Raffaella, I am 33, have unexplained infertility, and just got finished with 4 IUIs. Unfortunately none were successful, so I am feeling pretty frustrated with this process too. Not trying to discourage you since obviously everyone reacts differently and plenty of people get pregnant with IUI. That was just my experience. I hope you have better luck with it and get your BFP soon!


----------



## RaffaellaCarr

I hope you'll also get your BFP soon. I'm not really getting my hopes high at this point, especially after 2 years of trying. Never imagined I'd have to go through this but this is life I guess.


----------



## Ask4joy

Onto our 2nd IUI cycle. (Just did a natural cycle last month). RE doubled my clomid from 50 to 100mg. We will probably do this month and next month before moving onto IVF.


----------



## BelleNuit

Welcome Raff, people with unexplained seem to respond differently to IUI. According to google success can happen, but not always. Luckily unexplained seems to have very high success rates with IVF. 

I'm 8 dpo today on first cycle of IUI. It is hard not to get your hopes up too high. I'm so tired of ttc and seeing everyone else have what I want more than anything else in the world.


----------

